# First TV/movie images of married "sex"



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

This is meant to be a lighthearted thread. . .but what were your first ingrained images of fictional movie/TV characters and their sexual relationship? What impact/conclusions did you draw from them and how do you think it shaped your first ideas of "sex?"

I'll start:

I remember in 4rth grade watching Mike and Carol Brady in bed kissing. I remember thinking, "Oh, that's what adults do in bed when they're alone - they kiss." I took away from that that they wanted the kids to leave them alone and resented the interruption when Greg, Peter, Bobby, Marcia, Jan or Cindy came in. (this probably helped my parents here)

I remember in 7th grade Superman and Lois Lane sleeping in the Fortress of Solitude in the Ice Bed with silver sheets. The moral of the story I took from that was, "If you sleep with women and lose your virginity, you'll sacrifice your superpowers." 

I don't remember when but I was watching the movie "The End" and Burt Reynolds was having sex with Sally Fields and he orgasmed and they had a fight about it afterwards. . .that Sally Field wouldn't fake it for him.

I am not sure what moral I took from that, lol.

I guess the first nudity I saw was that girl from Airplane bouncing her breasts across the screen. 

I guess the moral from that was that breasts are fun and playful 

Anyone else?


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh, of course, I remember Ward and June Cleavers seperate twin beds.

My grandparents on my father's side had those twin beds.

What I deduced from that was that people in the 50's didn't sleep together


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

I remember the Cleavers in seperate beds too, and I remember wondering why my mom and dad just had one big bed. The day I figured that out was a rough day for me!
The first naked male butt I saw was Rick Springfield in the movie Hard to Hold. I've had a fond appreciation for male fannys ever since.
The first full on movie sex I saw was Louden Swain & Carla having sex in Vision Quest. I was watching with my boyfriend at the time, and it delayed me losing my virginity because there was no way I was getting naked with him because I didn't look anything like Carla!


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL. . .butts.

Yeah, now I remember when I was 13 being told by guy friends to stay up late (til 11 p.m., lol). . .that's when PBS ran Benny Hill (and Monty Python) and you could catch a glimpse of Benny Hill chasing a shapely female bottom, lol.

I never saw this myself but I also remember in 7th grade my best friend coming to the bus stop exclaiming, "Luke raped Laura yesterday on General Hospital and she liked it!" I remember thinking, "WTF?"

Geez. . .so much to freekin' sort out when you are younger and naturally curious. 

It's a wonder we aren't all in therapy.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

My Mom watched a lot of reruns so I remember thinking that it was weird how everyone in black & white TV shows were sleeping in separate beds and that couples in color TV shared a bed.

The first movie sex I saw was in "Terminator" so Michael Beihn's butt and Lina Hamilton's boobs were my firsts!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> I remember in 7th grade Superman and Lois Lane sleeping in the Fortress of Solitude in the Ice Bed with silver sheets. The moral of the story I took from that was, "If you sleep with women and lose your virginity, you'll sacrifice your superpowers."


:rofl:


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Not married. But I remember James T Kirk nailing everything with a pulse.

That and early James Bond films.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Come on. You know June Cleaver what with her vacuuming in pearls was a psycho beotch in the sack. Anyone that tightly wrapped was all kinds of greasy twisted in bed. She probably put on a crotchless catsuit, tied up Ward and flogged his penis with a riding crop. Yeah who's a little Beaver now? Say my name Say my name!!!!!


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Not a married couple but I have early memories of watching Purple Rain. I wasn't supposed to see all the scenes but I saw Prince with Appolonia. I was peeking and wasn't sure what they were doing but knew I wasn't meant to be watching that part. And I was singing those songs before I even knew what they were about.

I guess I kind of picked up on the flirtation of Catwoman and Batman even if I didn't really know what it was. It used to annoy me when Robin would hang around so much, even though I thought he was cute. What was I thinking?

I remember watching Flashdance and the first thing I figured out when I got a bra, was how to take it off while wearing a shirt.

TV couples - the married couple that seems to surface most in mind right now was The Cosby's. I think I was amazed how they flirted with each other, even in front of their children, and were openly affectionate. That was new to me. The bedroom scenes always seemed to be light-hearted (I know, it was a comedy sitcom!), fun and loving.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

frankie & jonnie--

i hated that movie..my mom forced me to go with her...i couldnt see boyz in the hood'--i did anyway--

but i could see some really old guy--thought at the time--

and some chick with a bad boob job having gross "old" people sex. i think i was 9/10. when we saw it.

boyz in the hood came out a few years later, and she forgot where we lived, and said i shouldnt be "exposed" to the bad elements....

to this day, she cannot go a month without me bringing up the movie.


later i saw "real" sex in debbie does dallas..


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Come on. You know June Cleaver what with her vacuuming in pearls was a psycho beotch in the sack. Anyone that tightly wrapped was all kinds of greasy twisted in bed. She probably put on a crotchless catsuit, tied up Ward and flogged his penis with a riding crop. Yeah who's a little Beaver now? Say my name Say my name!!!!!


:rofl:


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah I have issues.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> What impact/conclusions did you draw from them and how do you think it shaped your first ideas of "sex?"


I'm not sure what I thought when I was young and in those moments but I think there's a theme with some memories I have with these types of things. I've listed just a couple of examples. I guess I'll speculate that I noticed flirtation and women comfortable with their sexuality seemed to have a natural allure.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

> what were your first ingrained images of fictional movie/TV characters and their sexual relationship? What impact/conclusions did you draw from them and how do you think it shaped your first ideas of "sex?"


I can't remember my elementary yrs 1st impressions ....... but in my teens, I ALWAYS loved a good movie ....Drama & Romance .....nothing better.......I remember feeling let down that all the HOT scenes were between people not married.....I would even make comments to my Bf/husband - that it ruins it somehow. 

I was very pure minded back then , I wanted to see the fairy tale ending in a wedding I guess...Although I loved feisting my eyes on those erotic Promiscuous scenes anyway, it didn't stop me from watching them....... Boy did I ever enjoy this movie-got me HOT HOT HOT ... Amazon.com: Reckless: Aidan Quinn, Daryl Hannah, Kenneth McMillan, Cliff De Young, Lois Smith, James Foley: Movies & TV

But yet my favorite movies were always those old time court-ship whirlwind romances like a "Pride & Prejudice", the romantic Hallmark movies set back in the olden days on a farm with hardship or something. Everything else I looked upon was too Hollywoodish , too loose but yet, I still enjoyed the near R rated scenes with passion..... so I guess I was a naughty "good girl". 

I remember going to see "Porkys" with friends, I found it completely assinine, I doubt I even laughed. I remember my husband getting a chuckle out of the British Benny Hill show (some old man chasing hot babes) - for some reason I found Monty Python the most halarious thing on the planet. But other than that, I was a bit too serious minded in my youth on sexuality, I tried to reject much of what I set my eyes on - but yet I still was raptured up into those hot & heavy scenes... I was quite "divided", loved it -yet felt it was dirty at the same time.


----------



## hurtnohio (Jul 17, 2011)

SimplyAmorous said:


> But other than that, I was a bit too serious minded in my youth on sexuality, I tried to reject much of what I set my eyes on - but yet I still was raptured up into those hot & heavy scenes... I was quite "divided", loved it -yet felt it was dirty at the same time.


I think that's the way a lot of people are. As human beings, we were created to have sex (ever notice that the first thing people asks when a baby is born is "boy or girl?" From the very beginning, our sex is a big part of our identity). At the same time, sex has to be constrained by emotional commitment.

So most of us spend a lot of time at war in our minds. We know that sex is an integral part of who we are. And yet we keep it at arm's length lest it take us places we shouldn't go.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, this is a more lighthearted spin-off of the pornography thread. . .my tie favorite (with Karate Kid) movie of all time is Shawshank Redemption. . .remember the scene when all the convicts are waiting for Rita Hayworth to flip her hair back and smoke that cigarette in a seductive way? They all hoot and holler when she does it?

LOL.

It may seem so sublime now (and it is), but the way she did that, it was like, "here's my bosom, you gonna take me? Cause I want it!"

We have learned a lot about sexuality from Hollywood. . .for better, for worse.

"Yeah, Andy, I can get Rita Hayworth. Gonna take me some time. I don't have her stuffed down my pants, I'm sorry to say!"

LOL.

God. . .I am trying to sift my memory. . .wasn't there a movie with Jodi Foster. . .Hotel New Hampshire or something? Where she has sex with her brother, Rob Lowe?

Yeah, that would be one of the "for worse" parts of Hollywood! I remember my parents up in arms because that was rated PG or something.

My friend and I snuck into 48 hours with Eddie Murphy and that was a f-bomb word fest and Eddie Murphy kept saying, "I gotta get me some trim!" throughout the movie. We were in trouble when my parents found out. . .well, my mom was more up in arms than my friends mom (Catholic vs. a Quaker, lol).

The only normal exposure here was SA so far. . .watching Hallmark stuff, lol. . .


----------



## Monty4321 (Jul 15, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> I guess the moral from that was that breasts are fun and playful


:rofl:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Okay, I am getting off topic of "married sex"

SA brings up a good point. . . I was raised by a good Catholic mom and went to CCD. I can recall at the time it actually being an issue that so much sex was shown in Hollywood by people NOT married. . .

I can recall trying to decide - was my mom just a prude in her values? Or was Hollywood real? Were people just having lots of uninhibited sex with each other all the time? And I have to miss out on that because I'm Catholic? (lol)

Unfortunately, reality (for most) lay somewhere in between "promiscuous hollywood" and "pure Christianity."


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Okay, I am getting off topic of "married sex"
> 
> SA brings up a good point. . . I was raised by a good Catholic mom and went to CCD. I can recall at the time it actually being an issue that so much sex was shown in Hollywood by people NOT married. . .
> 
> ...


Why "unfortunately" with that reality?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I was raised to value and respect my body and who I shared it with. I was not raised in a religious house-hold. I likely understood what Prince was singing about before my mother, as she will be the first to admit that she's prudish. 

I remember us both singing praises for the likes of Jimmy Stewart in movies. I remember thinking (in my own strange, young way) that he (or his characters) were the type of man that could sweep me away. I know she spoke to me at a young age that I deserved to be cherished and loved. 

I don't think sexuality is something that should have fear or judgement attached to it. I do think it's something that can be beautiful and is the ultimate way of letting go of yourself, stripping your ego down and being vulnerable with another, in possibly the most intimate way. Of course there's the view that sex can just be sex, a casual one night thing. Nothing wrong with that in my book, so long as it's safe. I know that for me, I value the emotional connection and being cherished. 

So promiscuous or pure .....it's up to the individual. Goes without saying that upbringing and conditioning will have a part to play in one's attitude towards sex. But to quote Mr George Michael, "Sex is natural, sex is good, not everybody does it but everybody should."


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> This is meant to be a lighthearted thread. . .but what were your first ingrained images of fictional movie/TV characters and their sexual relationship? What impact/conclusions did you draw from them and how do you think it shaped your first ideas of "sex?"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


I grew up in the middle of nowhere on a big cattle ranch. For TV, we had one network channel (the station would rotate which network's shows were shown) and PBS. This was back in the 70's before we had satellite TV or videos and such. Occasionally I could watch cable at my grandma's house, but the shows she favored (cop shows and Johnny Carson) didn't do much for me.

So, I got more sex education from simply watching cats, dogs, cattle, pigs, and horses. Oh, and my parents were outwardly affectionate with each other (not overtly so, but they kissed each day and they held hands, etc.)

When I would watch shows like "The Brady Bunch" I never thought anything about the sexual side of things, but I always wondered what happened to their previous spouses and how come none of them seemed to be sad they were gone. Or I'd watch "One Day at a Time" and simply could not relate to living in an apartment with a divorced parent. 

I don't even remember the first time I saw a naked body or people having sex on TV or in movies. It apparently didn't have a big impact on me.

I was of a more romantical nature, though. I loved reading "Pride and Prejudice" and "Jane Eyre", for example, when I was in high school. I was a total geek and liked the classics. I remember more from BOOKS that I read than anything on TV or in movies.

As such, I was more in tune with the feeling and emotions and motivations of people than anything else. Only one show can I think of that did cause me to think more, and it was about the seedier side of things. The show was on PBS (of course - I had few choices) - and it was "The Prime of Miss Jean Brodie". The cavalier way relationships and sex were thought about in that show bothered me, for sure.


----------



## datingopinionz (Jan 28, 2012)

when i was small and when used to see wet tits or something else sexy scene in movies, my jr. used to stand up but back then i though there was something wrong with me, now i realize that's totally normal 

in India, they don't show tits, butts or any other private part on tv, so the first nude video i saw was hardcore porn, when i was 16 i was quite freaked out by that but i got clear idea what sex actually is, one of my older friend showed it to me  back then in India there was no internet in my city, nor i had i pc, and definitely no r-rated scenes on tv, they still don't show it and probably never will.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

> Unfortunately, reality (for most) lay somewhere in between "promiscuous hollywood" and "pure Christianity."
> 
> Why "unfortunately" with that reality


I think it's unfortunate that it's hard for a young person to get a handle on what accurate sexuality is like. . .the Church and Hollywood are both wrong and both right at the same time.

It's confusing.


----------



## Charlie B (Jun 19, 2012)

Scannerguard said:


> This is meant to be a lighthearted thread. . .but what were your first ingrained images of fictional movie/TV characters and their sexual relationship? What impact/conclusions did you draw from them and how do you think it shaped your first ideas of "sex?"
> 
> I'll start:
> 
> ...


Although "The End" came out when I was about 8 years old, I didn't see it until I was in high school. The sex scene between Burt Reynolds and Sally Field really made an impression on me.

I had already been masturbating, but I never made much noise when I climaxed. He was so loud when he climaxed inside her. I thought to myself that his orgasm was incredible, and that sex must be very, very pleasurable for him!

She never had an orgasm at all during their relationship, but she still enjoyed herself. I realized that a man and a girl really are different when it comes to sex.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Scannerguard said:


> Okay, I am getting off topic of "married sex"
> 
> SA brings up a good point. . . I was raised by a good Catholic mom and went to CCD.


Oh, I think I'm starting to understand why I'm so messed up 

I saw my first bottomless girl in CCD. I think it must have been around 7th grade. One of the girls did several nasty things to another girl. The victim decided to do payback by pulling down the other girls pants when the opportunity presented itself. Right when she was talking to me as I was sitting in a desk. The other girl didn't intend for the panties to go down too, but they did. I got a quick front view and then she bent over to pull them back up with her rear facing me. I got a good view both ways. 

So I guess I got a bit of a different education than the norm at CCD.


----------

